# September Sweet Peas



## Hope16

I am so elated! I had my first scan today. I'm measuring 6 weeks 1 day. The doctor said the baby is the size of a grain of rice. The gestational sac and yolk sac are measuring perfectly. The heartbeat was so beautiful. I cried when they turned the volume up. It was strong at 119 bpm. The doctor said that was great for 6 weeks. They took blood and will call me later with my progesterone/hcg levels. Hopefully all my levels come back nice and high. My estimated due date is September 14, 2016!

I am overjoyed but trying to stay humble because we all know that things could change in a heartbeat. The unconditional support we all give to each other is probably the only thing that gets me from day to day, week through week. I can't wait to celebrate all your bfps this year! I hope to continue sharing my journey and cheering you all on with yours as well. 

All other September mommy-to-be's out there are welcome to join! I'd love to have a buddy to share this journey with. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







6wk1d scan.jpg
File size: 90 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Momof3fosho

Good evening Hope16,
Your post made me happy. After seeing so many sad post it feels me with joy to see so many happy ones lately. I am also due in September, the 18th to be exact and would love to have a buddy. If you are still available, count me in.  Happy and healthy nine months to you love.


----------



## Hope16

welcome momof3! I'm happy to share our pregnancy journeys together. And I see you are new to the bump! You are gonna love it here. Everyone has been such an amazing support group. 

How are you feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## Momof3fosho

I am super tired and my breast are sore. Have a slight headache that is on and off that is concerning me. Also lots of stretching in my abdomen, not sore but constant. How about you? J go for my first scan this Friday.


----------



## Hope16

I'm feeling okay. Nausea is in full force. My breasts hurt especially at night time. And my pants don't fit anymore. I'm still wearing them, but I can't button them up! lol I go for my 7 week scan tomorrow morning. I can't wait. I need more reassurance that everything is progressing well. My husband isn't worried at all and I'm a nervous wreck. I guess right now my biggest fear is that the baby will stop growing or there won't be a heartbeat. I feel like the first trimester is so long and slow! It's taking forever to get through it. I envy others who are 10-12 weeks along since they are getting closer to the safe zone.


----------



## mrsmax

:wave: found you! Will join in tomorrow if scan goes well. Too scared to get too involved at this stage


----------



## Hope16

sounds great! I have my scan tomorrow too! keep me posted okay. Sending you lots of good faith and positive vibes!! :dust:


----------



## mrsmax

Scan went well. Saw a babybean with beating heart. They said measured approx 7 weeks and seemed pleased. Trying to feel relief but had a mc after positive scan at 7 weeks in october so got a few more milestones until i can breath fully! Nausea is keeping me busy though!!

Do you work at all? I am struggling with work, commutr and being sick!!


----------



## Hope16

Yes i work full time and the nausea makes my day drag out terribly. I literally put my head down on my desk today for a good hour. I just feel ill all day long. My doctor said the key is to keep snacking before you get the hunger pains. That will help reduce the nausea.

My scan went well today too. Baby is measuring 7 weeks 1 day. The heart rate was 142 bpm. He was pleased how everything is progressing. I go back in 10 days for my last scan at the REs office and then I will see my regular obgyn. I am a little relieved to know everything is good right now. But after two miscarriages we are so weary when things could change any second. Each ultrasound is like a hurdle to get by. I dont think i'll ever not be scared during this pregnancy.


----------



## mrsmax

F
Great news on the scan hope. Sorry about thge nausea it really sucks. I am struggling at work but not quite bad enough to take time off yet...saving that up in case I get HG again!


----------



## Hope16

Here's a pic from yesterday's scan! :kiss:

I don't think I would last a day if I had HG. I hope you don't get that again. I can't imagine getting through a pregnancy like that.

My nausea woke me up a half hour before my alarm clock went off. I feel like I'm gonna have to keep food on my bedside table. I'll just roll over and eat something when this nausea strikes! LOL
 



Attached Files:







7weeks1day scan.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## raine87

Mind if I join? My estimated due date could be anywhere between Sept 16th and Sept 21st. My first scan is tomorrow (Thursday). They will be measuring then to see exactly how far along I am. If I go from my LMP I am 8 weeks and if you go off of conception and add 2 weeks then I'm 7 weeks and 2 days. We had a miscarriage almost 1 year ago and I am super nervous about this scan!


----------



## Hope16

welcome raine! I know how nervous you must be, I feel the same every time I go for a scan. I'm sure everything will be okay. Does your doctor measure your hcg and progesterone levels? I can't wait to here your good news!


----------



## jordypotpie

I'm sobexcited for you guys on your new journey! Happy and healthy 9 to all


----------



## raine87

She did take blood several weeks ago and put me on progesterone. She said my level was in normal range but on the low side. They were measuring my HCG but once they saw it more than double the third time (it went from 29 to 63) in 48 hours she stopped doing those too.


----------



## Hope16

thank you jordy!

How are you feeling on the progesterone? Are you taking it orally, vaginally or shots?


----------



## raine87

I'm taking it orally. Ok so it measured 5 and a half weeks. Heartbeat was 109! No pictures.


----------

